# money order



## fatman (Feb 1, 2007)

hey all
  well i mjust got half of my order for blueberry n never got confirmation that the doc got my money order.yea........hope second order comes today.  
                   as always i can handle anything but tempation 

                                               fatman the doc rocks


----------

